# Pro's Con's



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

Weighing up the pro's and con's of a surrogacy relationship.

What worked for you?

Friendly and trusting thus risk being hurt if things don't work or people aren't as they seem even when time is taken to build a good relationship, which I know happens.

Keep it business like, still risks involved but more detached and clear, specific expectations of what is expected from each party involved. 

I guess it is very individual as what suits some will not suit others and there is nothing to rule business relationship over friendship, is it all down to preference and choice?

If looking for a more business like relationship would this work quicker than seeking out friendship that may not be all it's cracked up to be in the long run.


----------

